# best residential places in sydney



## noahwilson (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello friend, 
i am now living in Perth, i want to switch in Sydney so please suggest me best place for resident. Thanks
Regard
Noah Wilson


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Everyone has a different definition of "best place". From my perspective (married with one baby) it is important that I have good access to trains, shopping and schools and also that my apartment is not too far from my work and that it has lock up garage. 

Some of the most convenient locations in Sydney include Inner West suburbs like Ashfield, Petersham, Marrickville etc.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Eastern suburbs


----------



## vic4033 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Sutherland Shire*

Hi there,
Best residential place to live in sydney is sutherland shire. Lots of suburbs to choose from in sutherland shire. Cronulla is most famous suburb with beautiful beach. Sylvania and Sylvania Waters not well connected to trains but they are very good suburbs.

Lots of things to do in Sutherland Shire.


----------

